# Check This Guy Out!



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just found this guy on the Tube. Holy crap he's good. Mostly covers, but he's supposed to be releasing his first album this month. I'm definitely going to pick it up.

Noah Guthrie on YouTube


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

Offroader5 said:


> Just found this guy on the Tube. Holy crap he's good. Mostly covers, but he's supposed to be releasing his first album this month. I'm definitely going to pick it up.
> 
> Noah Guthrie on YouTube


Not bad. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

not bad, talented


----------

